# Nick Temper, NOLA kid. shot in the chest



## bip (Feb 7, 2015)

for threatening a trumpet player outside Checkpoint Charlies. my old band Snob Dylan played his wedding like 2 years ago, my friends squatted with him since, said he was a junkie and stole hella shit from people. does anyone have a good story about this guy? if anyone has something positive to post about this dude please do.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 8, 2015)

From all accounts he wasnt exactly a model human but he was most certainly still someones former son, brother or friend. RIP


----------



## TJinkums (Mar 25, 2015)

his name is trash and he aint dead he just had three qurters of his lung removed, and he seemed like an alright guy to me tho i didn't give him much of a chance to proof otherwise, thought you'd like to know


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 29, 2015)

so is this guy dead or not? cause if not i'm going to move this thread out of the obituaries section.


----------



## TJinkums (Mar 30, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> so is this guy dead or not? cause if not i'm going to move this thread out of the obituaries section.


definatley not dead


----------

